# Veggie burgers?



## Hungry Rider (Oct 7, 2018)

A few years back, dining cars offered a bean burger on the lunch menu. It was pretty tasty, I had them a few times,. Then they changed brands and it was not nearly as good.

Anyone remember the brand name of the good one?

Thanx


----------



## pennyk (Oct 7, 2018)

I think about 10 years ago, they used Annie's.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 7, 2018)

My favorite was Morning Star Farms. Don't know what brand they use now.

I still buy the Morning Star Farms at Costco when they have it in stock.


----------



## amtkstn (Oct 7, 2018)

On my last trip about a year ago the orders from the table from us got mixed up and I got to try one. I though it was going to be no good, but finishing most of it I enjoyed it. My fellow traveler did not like it at all. The waiter fixed our order and got us angus burgers.


----------



## PVD (Oct 7, 2018)

Morningstar and GardenBurger are both part of Kellogg, and Kraft owns Boca. Large food processors wanted to move into the segment, but chose to keep recognizable brands and products instead of starting from scratch.


----------

